# Double Barrels - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/6/18)

Re-stocks on the Squid Industries Double Barrels have arrived guys. Go check them out here and remember free overnight shipping to main city centres if your order is over R700.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-double-barrel-v2-1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

